# Re: Putties



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 14:26:48 -0800*
Yes, yes. Near the end of the 6th week of my basic training my platoon
was practicing for some formal parade. Around and around we went in
column of route. And I could helplessly feel my puttee coming
unravelled. And uncoiled, it dribbled on the ground trailing after me to
be tripped upon by the soldier in the next file. 
Once halted, our Regular Force platoon sergeant, a recent volunteer from
the Korean War invested me with the Royal Order of the Puttee, which I
had to wear ignominiously around my neck for the remainder of the day.
Better than doing pack drill. And I, too, never let it come unravelled
again. Weights were always a problem, particularly when wearing summer
bush trousers. I learned to wear a pair of pants one size too long so
that I could stuff more of the legging below the top of the puttie.
Meant getting the trousers tailored and the whole idea of bush clothing
*******ized like combats, they were meant for the field, not for the
parade square.
Larry MacDonald wrote:
>
snip
> there was that sence of helplessness when you can literally feel your puttee
> is unravelling and the weight starting to descend out of position.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 16:48:03 -0500*
similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
colours>with the PPCLI in 52
 Like you I made sure they came down again.
Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp press
my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed a
set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She was never
allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
Robert
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 18:20:09 -0500*
Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
Regards
Larry MacDonald
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Putties
>
>
> similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> colours>with the PPCLI in 52
>  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp press
> my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed a
> set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> was never
> allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
>
> Robert
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawrence Maloney" <maloneylb@sprint.ca>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 18:37:05 -0500*
When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
towel for this purpose.
Larry Maloney
-----------------------------------------------------
> Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
>
> How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
>
> Regards
>
> Larry MacDonald
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: Putties
> >
> >
> > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
press
> > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
a
> > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > was never
> > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> >
> > Robert
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"I Michael Gough" <s22617@rmc.ca>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 19:34:48 -0500*
No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
mike
Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
> tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
> towel for this purpose.
>
> Larry Maloney
> -----------------------------------------------------
>
> > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> >
> > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> >
> > Regards
> >
> > Larry MacDonald
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > >
> > >
> > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
> press
> > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
> a
> > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > was never
> > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > >
> > > Robert
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 17:41:35 -0700*
--------------F63E745C987951C26151DBD0
Mike,
        I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and CF dress
around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad Officers to
1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
Francois
I Michael Gough wrote:
> No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
>
> mike
>
> Lawrence Maloney wrote:
>
> > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
> > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
> > towel for this purpose.
> >
> > Larry Maloney
> > -----------------------------------------------------
> >
> > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > >
> > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> > >
> > > Regards
> > >
> > > Larry MacDonald
> > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
> > press
> > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
> > a
> > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > > was never
> > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > >
> > > > Robert
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------F63E745C987951C26151DBD0
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------F63E745C987951C26151DBD0--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Thu, 16 Mar 2000 20:22:14 -0500*
I was in Borden in the early 70s and we never changed to the greens until
72/73.
Regards
Larry MacDonald
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of F. A.
> Sent: March 16, 2000 7:42 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
>
>
> Mike,
>
>         I recall that the regular force switched to the work
> dress and CF dress
> around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of
> Canad Officers to
> 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
>
> Francois
>
> I Michael Gough wrote:
>
> > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> >
> > mike
> >
> > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> >
> > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn
> the pants and
> > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I
> stole a dish
> > > towel for this purpose.
> > >
> > > Larry Maloney
> > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that
> they could dry
> > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
> matter the hat
> > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > >
> > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> > > >
> > > > Regards
> > > >
> > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > >
> > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
> trooping of the
> > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> volunteered tp
> > > press
> > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin
> she had pressed
> > > a
> > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > > > was never
> > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > > >
> > > > > Robert
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 07:47:44 -0600*
on 16/3/00 18:41, my good friend F. A. at zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net wrote:
> I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and CF dress
> around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad Officers to
> 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> 
> Francois
I was issued the "Green‘ Uniform in 1971. The work dress came a little
later. In the Commando in Germany we wore bush pants, shirt and the sweater,
high neck as Garrison dress for about a year before the work dress was
issued to the whole unit. An interesting point was, we had to purchase it,
as a CUA item! It was quite a sight to see good old Bobby Cox, the RSM, at
the line up in the QM with his Maroon Beret on and the fella at the counter
trying to convince him that he had to buy one of those ‘geeky‘ baseball
caps. :
arte et marte
andy sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 06:58:35 -0700*
--------------D9A4B61F0326B7EB244994CD
I guess I stand corrected eh? It varied a lot more than I remembered. Thanks for
history lesson :
Francois
"William J Anderson" wrote:
> on 16/3/00 18:41, my good friend F. A. at zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net wrote:
>
> > I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and CF dress
> > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad Officers to
> > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> >
> > Francois
>
> I was issued the "Green‘ Uniform in 1971. The work dress came a little
> later. In the Commando in Germany we wore bush pants, shirt and the sweater,
> high neck as Garrison dress for about a year before the work dress was
> issued to the whole unit. An interesting point was, we had to purchase it,
> as a CUA item! It was quite a sight to see good old Bobby Cox, the RSM, at
> the line up in the QM with his Maroon Beret on and the fella at the counter
> trying to convince him that he had to buy one of those ‘geeky‘ baseball
> caps. :
>
> arte et marte
> andy sends:
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------D9A4B61F0326B7EB244994CD
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------D9A4B61F0326B7EB244994CD--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 18:28:51 -0800*
On bush trousers sewn-in creases worked fine from 0600hrs to 0615hrs and
then the crease looked too obvious as the natural creases started to
appear in contrast to the sharp middle crease. Can recall many of us who
went to the mess hall for breakfast and ate standing up so as to be
crease-free for morning parade at least, it was just too much time and
trouble to change, what with all the boots, putties, weights and all the
other things to do before parade. Well, I ate standing up on a Jr. NCO
Course. The older the pair, the thinner and sooner in the day the
creases started to appear. Some people tried soaping the creases from
the inside but that didn‘t work either.
The bush cap: I despised it. Might have been a fine "field" cap believe
its description was cap, FSOD No. 7 but how often were the flaps ever
worn down? Even in the field looked like a refuge from the Foreign
Legion. The "birdcage" straightener made the cap very uncomfortable, and
even worse was the piece of coathanger we stuck thru the edge of the
visor to stiffen it. 
And all that went with Pattern 37 webbing. For just the web belt, alone,
we had to apply blanco every few days. Was OK on a new belt but if you
got lazy and let the blanco build up, layer after layer, it was a real
chore to remove and get ready all over again. I can still distinctly but
fondly smell the blanco sometimes called Webbo or just Web Dressing.
Replaced with the Pattern 51 webbing that only required ensuring that
all the eye holes and male/female ends were blackened. Some fool units
RCE I think took 51 Pattern and coated them with dark green webbo, God
or some demented RSM one and the same?only knows why?
Larry MacDonald wrote:
> 
> Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> 
> How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Larry MacDonald
> 
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: Putties
> >
> >
> > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp press
> > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed a
> > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > was never
> > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> >
> > Robert
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 18:34:59 -0800*
Yes, but the Battledress kept a crease better than just about any other
uniform. Had to use a pressing cloth or it turned shiney, just the same
as does most civvy two peice suits. Took a long time to get unencumbered
in order to ‘dump a load‘, "police" suspenders and all.
Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> 
> When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
> tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
> towel for this purpose.
> 
> Larry Maloney
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> >
> > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> >
> > Regards
> >
> > Larry MacDonald
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > >
> > >
> > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
> press
> > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
> a
> > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > was never
> > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > >
> > > Robert
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 20:50:18 -0500*
Raise your hand, every one who finished wrapping the puttees, stood up to
shake the weights in place and realized you had forgotten the weights.
This was before the days of having snaps on the weights and invariably while
you were in a hurry to get on parade.
Tried the soap, tried tape on the inside, tried sewn in creases, etc.  What
memories.
Now where did I put that spiffy.
Regards
Larry MacDonald
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Ian Edwards
> Sent: March 17, 2000 9:29 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Putties
>
>
> On bush trousers sewn-in creases worked fine from 0600hrs to 0615hrs and
> then the crease looked too obvious as the natural creases started to
> appear in contrast to the sharp middle crease. Can recall many of us who
> went to the mess hall for breakfast and ate standing up so as to be
> crease-free for morning parade at least, it was just too much time and
> trouble to change, what with all the boots, putties, weights and all the
> other things to do before parade. Well, I ate standing up on a Jr. NCO
> Course. The older the pair, the thinner and sooner in the day the
> creases started to appear. Some people tried soaping the creases from
> the inside but that didn‘t work either.
>
> The bush cap: I despised it. Might have been a fine "field" cap believe
> its description was cap, FSOD No. 7 but how often were the flaps ever
> worn down? Even in the field looked like a refuge from the Foreign
> Legion. The "birdcage" straightener made the cap very uncomfortable, and
> even worse was the piece of coathanger we stuck thru the edge of the
> visor to stiffen it.
>
> And all that went with Pattern 37 webbing. For just the web belt, alone,
> we had to apply blanco every few days. Was OK on a new belt but if you
> got lazy and let the blanco build up, layer after layer, it was a real
> chore to remove and get ready all over again. I can still distinctly but
> fondly smell the blanco sometimes called Webbo or just Web Dressing.
> Replaced with the Pattern 51 webbing that only required ensuring that
> all the eye holes and male/female ends were blackened. Some fool units
> RCE I think took 51 Pattern and coated them with dark green webbo, God
> or some demented RSM one and the same?only knows why?
>
>
> Larry MacDonald wrote:
> >
> > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they
> could dry
> > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
> matter the hat
> > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> >
> > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> >
> > Regards
> >
> > Larry MacDonald
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > >
> > >
> > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
> trooping of the
> > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> volunteered tp press
> > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she
> had pressed a
> > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > was never
> > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > >
> > > Robert
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 18:48:29 -0800*
Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they were
issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 1970.
Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first wear of
the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from a
posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the same
year.
"F. A." wrote:
> 
> Mike,
> 
>         I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and CF dress
> around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad Officers to
> 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> 
> Francois
> 
> I Michael Gough wrote:
> 
> > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> >
> > mike
> >
> > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> >
> > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
> > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
> > > towel for this purpose.
> > >
> > > Larry Maloney
> > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > >
> > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> > > >
> > > > Regards
> > > >
> > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > >
> > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
> > > press
> > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
> > > a
> > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > > > was never
> > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > > >
> > > > > Robert
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Larry MacDonald" <lmacdona@mnsi.net>* on *Fri, 17 Mar 2000 20:57:04 -0500*
I am surprised that no one has mentioned pink TWs.
Now where is that button stick?
Regards
Larry MacDonald
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Ian Edwards
> Sent: March 17, 2000 9:35 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> 
> 
> Yes, but the Battledress kept a crease better than just about any other
> uniform. Had to use a pressing cloth or it turned shiney, just the same
> as does most civvy two peice suits. Took a long time to get unencumbered
> in order to ‘dump a load‘, "police" suspenders and all.
> 
>
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 09:02:41 -0600*
on 17/3/00 20:28, my good friend Ian Edwards at iedwards@home.com wrote:
> And all that went with Pattern 37 webbing. For just the web belt, alone,
> we had to apply blanco every few days. Was OK on a new belt but if you
> got lazy and let the blanco build up, layer after layer, it was a real
> chore to remove and get ready all over again. I can still distinctly but
> fondly smell the blanco sometimes called Webbo or just Web Dressing.
> Replaced with the Pattern 51 webbing that only required ensuring that
> all the eye holes and male/female ends were blackened. Some fool units
> RCE I think took 51 Pattern and coated them with dark green webbo, God
> or some demented RSM one and the same?only knows why?
Demented RSM? Hahaha. That is what we all strived to be known as. I too, can
remember that smell.
We used the dark Cappo on the 51 pattern web belt and also painted the
eyelets black with a brushfull of paint from those little cans of Testors
model paint. That was until somebody got the brainstorm to use a Black Magic
Marker. It was like getting an extra hour of spare time at night.
Speaking of caps. How about the ‘caps itchy scratchy‘ worn with battle
dress. It too had earflaps but be damned if I ever saw them in the ‘down‘
position. I do, however, remember spit shining that pesky brown chin strap
and trying to shine the buttons that held it in place.
Yikes! I‘m going to go look in my old Barracks Box this afternoon for some
more goodies.
arte et marte
andy sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Sat, 18 Mar 2000 17:25:18 -0800*
Larry
        I ask over 50 people current service what a Spiffy was  had it in
my hand reference Battle Dress issue at Borden in spring of 72 May/June I
required a new uniform as I was proceeding on posting to Germany. Base
Clothing could not sell me a set of CF Greens only Battle Dress or TWs, I
purchased a set of CFs from a recruit getting the boot for a minimal sum and
had them tailored.
  WORK DRESS how many remember the parade where we were marched to Clothing
and had to purchase the Gas Station Attendants Uniform? I am still trying to
figure out why we were ordered to purchase the Base Ball Hat.
   BATTLE DRESS Unit qiffs were part of the Regiment or Corps, how many guys
cut the map pocket off and got away with it that was quite common.
   BUSH DRESS  fourteen days extra work and drill in any unit I was with,
for sewn in crease soap worked.
   TROPICAL WORSTED Turning pink in sun, or with spillage,  would not hold a
press even if put in Dry Cleaners and drexed waterproofed
   SWEATER HIGH NECK with eplets and chest pockets from an old Battle Dress
Blouse, normal worn when in Bush with 37 Pattern Belt  Armlets etc. Good
dress you could work in it and it still looked good. On visit to a US Base
in Germany wearing such after being on the Base for several hours was
approached by a MP who wanted to Know "what the ****  army I was in anyhow"
RCASC flashes on Armlets , Gold Maple leaf on red background on vehicle
formation sign should have been a giveaway however when I explained the
answer was " Canadian Man I didn‘t know there were Canadians in Europe"
   US FIELD JACKETS in Germany we were allowed to buy army surplus US
jackets  put regimental flash , red patch, and rank insignia for field wear.
  DIVISIONAL FLASH why has new one Divisional Red Patch increased four times
the size it was from 1914 to 1966 ?
  With proliferation of Brigade identification patches I guess the powers
that be have decided we will never have to field a Division again.
  CANADA RED SHIELD patch The red shield shaped badge with a white wreath
around the gold maple leaf, CANADA  in gold above, worn by Korean War lads
and all following UN taskings until TRI SERVICE. Most people called it the
"flaming *******" where ever you wore it you could expect dysentery.
DRESS BOOTS remember RCAF panic over hobnails and cleats, I had to qualify
and write RCAF Group three and they were not impressed with any of us army
guys footwear. Couldn‘t quite figure out the panic because two years before
I had completed my Junior Air Portability  Rotor winged with British Army
and RAF at Gutersloah no complaints from them. But of course that unit was
just back from Middle East Yemen and many of its serving members had been in
Malay. They won for you young guys They were flying Wessex‘s I believe
have to pull the old files otherwise.
   MOOSE  Three verses of "Take Me Back To Cairo" if you can‘t remember I‘ll
e-mail you direct.
Were you in Egypt when the Brazo Infantry got caught machine gunning the
innocent on the road way and throwing bodies over the camp wire  Canadian
Padre‘s caught em ?
NIL SINE LABORE
Keith
----- Original Message -----
From: Larry MacDonald 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 17, 2000 5:50 PM
Subject: RE: Putties
> Raise your hand, every one who finished wrapping the puttees, stood up to
> shake the weights in place and realized you had forgotten the weights.
> This was before the days of having snaps on the weights and invariably
while
> you were in a hurry to get on parade.
>
> Tried the soap, tried tape on the inside, tried sewn in creases, etc.
What
> memories.
>
> Now where did I put that spiffy.
>
> Regards
>
> Larry MacDonald
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Ian Edwards
> > Sent: March 17, 2000 9:29 PM
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject: Re: Putties
> >
> >
> > On bush trousers sewn-in creases worked fine from 0600hrs to 0615hrs and
> > then the crease looked too obvious as the natural creases started to
> > appear in contrast to the sharp middle crease. Can recall many of us who
> > went to the mess hall for breakfast and ate standing up so as to be
> > crease-free for morning parade at least, it was just too much time and
> > trouble to change, what with all the boots, putties, weights and all the
> > other things to do before parade. Well, I ate standing up on a Jr. NCO
> > Course. The older the pair, the thinner and sooner in the day the
> > creases started to appear. Some people tried soaping the creases from
> > the inside but that didn‘t work either.
> >
> > The bush cap: I despised it. Might have been a fine "field" cap believe
> > its description was cap, FSOD No. 7 but how often were the flaps ever
> > worn down? Even in the field looked like a refuge from the Foreign
> > Legion. The "birdcage" straightener made the cap very uncomfortable, and
> > even worse was the piece of coathanger we stuck thru the edge of the
> > visor to stiffen it.
> >
> > And all that went with Pattern 37 webbing. For just the web belt, alone,
> > we had to apply blanco every few days. Was OK on a new belt but if you
> > got lazy and let the blanco build up, layer after layer, it was a real
> > chore to remove and get ready all over again. I can still distinctly but
> > fondly smell the blanco sometimes called Webbo or just Web Dressing.
> > Replaced with the Pattern 51 webbing that only required ensuring that
> > all the eye holes and male/female ends were blackened. Some fool units
> > RCE I think took 51 Pattern and coated them with dark green webbo, God
> > or some demented RSM one and the same?only knows why?
> >
> >
> > Larry MacDonald wrote:
> > >
> > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they
> > could dry
> > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
> > matter the hat
> > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > >
> > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> > >
> > > Regards
> > >
> > > Larry MacDonald
> > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
> > trooping of the
> > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> > volunteered tp press
> > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she
> > had pressed a
> > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > > was never
> > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > >
> > > > Robert
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 21 Mar 2000 21:04:12 -0700*
--------------7CBED11B1FAD66D5EF2963DD
Ian,
        Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again I‘m humbled by
your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg force uniform. 
I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not issued issued the
new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the reg force
workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have a corps
photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially rebadged from Provost
Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol Bawden, then CO of 14
Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one big base. Plenty
of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular contributors, Brad
Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of the uniform
issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um... somewhat accurate
information. Take care...
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
> Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they were
> issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
> purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 1970.
> Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first wear of
> the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from a
> posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the same
> year.
>
> "F. A." wrote:
> >
> > Mike,
> >
> >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and CF dress
> > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad Officers to
> > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> >
> > Francois
> >
> > I Michael Gough wrote:
> >
> > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > >
> > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
> > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
> > > > towel for this purpose.
> > > >
> > > > Larry Maloney
> > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > >
> > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > > >
> > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> > > > >
> > > > > Regards
> > > > >
> > > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > > >
> > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
> > > > press
> > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
> > > > a
> > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > > > > was never
> > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Robert
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------7CBED11B1FAD66D5EF2963DD
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------7CBED11B1FAD66D5EF2963DD--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 21 Mar 2000 22:15:35 -0800*
Well, Francois, my knowledge on a narrow basis is vast but not
superior, and about an inch thick. I was mostly a weekend warrior. I
took a draft from the LEdmnR down to Expo 67. We mounted a quarterguard
at "Fort Edmonton" in LaRonde.sp?. I did see the Reg Force guard that
summer dressed in the new CF Greens. I was CO of 1809 RCACC in 1976 when
our cadets were issued with the CF tunics. My memory is that all Alberta
cadet corps were issued the new uniform in 76/77 Training Year. Those
that fit. A few oversized were issued WD.
Glad that you met Brad Sallows. Makes very good contributions to this
board. If we are lucky, Sgt Raskul has gone away to join "Airborne Mike"
from last year or so the guy who hated the USMC. At least he was
articulate, even if a few bricks short.
"F. A." wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> 
>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again I‘m humbled by
> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg force uniform. 
> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not issued issued the
> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the reg force
> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have a corps
> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially rebadged from Provost
> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol Bawden, then CO of 14
> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one big base. Plenty
> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular contributors, Brad
> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of the uniform
> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um... somewhat accurate
> information. Take care...
> 
> Francois
> 
> Ian Edwards wrote:
> 
> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they were
> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 1970.
> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first wear of
> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from a
> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the same
> > year.
> >
> > "F. A." wrote:
> > >
> > > Mike,
> > >
> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and CF dress
> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad Officers to
> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> > >
> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the pants and
> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of the
> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole a dish
> > > > > towel for this purpose.
> > > > >
> > > > > Larry Maloney
> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal pant
> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they could dry
> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that matter the hat
> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your BD.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Regards
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert Childs
> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the trooping of the
> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife volunteered tp
> > > > > press
> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she had pressed
> > > > > a
> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same She
> > > > > > > was never
> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Robert
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Tue, 21 Mar 2000 22:15:31 -0800*
I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
----- Original Message -----
From: "F. A." 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> Ian,
>
>
>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again I‘m
humbled by
> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg force
uniform. 
> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not issued
issued the
> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the reg
force
> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have a
corps
> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially rebadged
from Provost
> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol Bawden,
then CO of 14
> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one big
base. Plenty
> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular
contributors, Brad
> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of the
uniform
> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um... somewhat
accurate
> information. Take care...
>
> Francois
>
>
> Ian Edwards wrote:
>
> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they were
> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 1970.
> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first wear of
> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from a
> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the same
> > year.
> >
> > "F. A." wrote:
> > >
> > > Mike,
> > >
> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress and
CF dress
> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad
Officers to
> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> > >
> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the
pants and
> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of
the
> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I stole
a dish
> > > > > towel for this purpose.
> > > > >
> > > > > Larry Maloney
> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > >
> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal
pant
> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they
could dry
> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
matter the hat
> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your
BD.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Regards
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert
Childs
> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
trooping of the
> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
volunteered tp
> > > > > press
> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she
had pressed
> > > > > a
> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same
She
> > > > > > > was never
> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Robert
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 13:27:50 -0500*
What he couldn‘t be found at Ft. Lewis ?
-----Original Message-----
From: dave newcombe 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 1:25 PM
Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
>I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "F. A." 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
>Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
>
>
>> Ian,
>>
>>
>>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again I‘m
>humbled by
>> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg force
>uniform. 
>> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not issued
>issued the
>> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the reg
>force
>> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have a
>corps
>> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially rebadged
>from Provost
>> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol Bawden,
>then CO of 14
>> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one big
>base. Plenty
>> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular
>contributors, Brad
>> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of the
>uniform
>> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um... somewhat
>accurate
>> information. Take care...
>>
>> Francois
>>
>>
>> Ian Edwards wrote:
>>
>> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
>> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they
were
>> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
>> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 1970.
>> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first wear of
>> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from a
>> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the same
>> > year.
>> >
>> > "F. A." wrote:
>> > >
>> > > Mike,
>> > >
>> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress
and
>CF dress
>> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad
>Officers to
>> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
>> > >
>> > > Francois
>> > >
>> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
>> > >
>> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
>> > > >
>> > > > mike
>> > > >
>> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
>> > > >
>> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the
>pants and
>> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of
>the
>> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I
stole
>a dish
>> > > > > towel for this purpose.
>> > > > >
>> > > > > Larry Maloney
>> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
>> > > > >
>> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal
>pant
>> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they
>could dry
>> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
>matter the hat
>> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your
>BD.
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > Regards
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
>> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert
>Childs
>> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
>> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
>trooping of the
>> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
>> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
>> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
>volunteered tp
>> > > > > press
>> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she
>had pressed
>> > > > > a
>> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same
>She
>> > > > > > > was never
>> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > > Robert
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > > > > message body.
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > > > message body.
>> > > > > >
>> > > > >
>> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > > message body.
>> > > >
>> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > message body.
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl DINSDALE <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 22 Mar 2000 21:16:34 -0600*
Knowing Sgt Rascal, with his vast knowledge and superior military skill, he‘s no
doubt been seconded to the CIA for some overseas "wet work" that they couldn‘t
handle. Or perhaps he‘s gone to instruct those slackers in the SAS or GSG.
Whatever the reason, I sure do miss his colorful and extremely amusing
commentary.
Pro Patria
Carl
John Gilmour wrote:
> What he couldn‘t be found at Ft. Lewis ?
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: dave newcombe 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 1:25 PM
> Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
>
> >I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "F. A." 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
> >Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> >
> >
> >> Ian,
> >>
> >>
> >>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again I‘m
> >humbled by
> >> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg force
> >uniform. 
> >> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not issued
> >issued the
> >> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the reg
> >force
> >> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have a
> >corps
> >> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially rebadged
> >from Provost
> >> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol Bawden,
> >then CO of 14
> >> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one big
> >base. Plenty
> >> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular
> >contributors, Brad
> >> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of the
> >uniform
> >> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um... somewhat
> >accurate
> >> information. Take care...
> >>
> >> Francois
> >>
> >>
> >> Ian Edwards wrote:
> >>
> >> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
> >> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they
> were
> >> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
> >> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 1970.
> >> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first wear of
> >> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from a
> >> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the same
> >> > year.
> >> >
> >> > "F. A." wrote:
> >> > >
> >> > > Mike,
> >> > >
> >> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work dress
> and
> >CF dress
> >> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of Canad
> >Officers to
> >> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> >> > >
> >> > > Francois
> >> > >
> >> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> >> > >
> >> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> >> > > >
> >> > > > mike
> >> > > >
> >> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> >> > > >
> >> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn the
> >pants and
> >> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the inside of
> >the
> >> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I
> stole
> >a dish
> >> > > > > towel for this purpose.
> >> > > > >
> >> > > > > Larry Maloney
> >> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> >> > > > >
> >> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the metal
> >pant
> >> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that they
> >could dry
> >> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
> >matter the hat
> >> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> >> > > > > >
> >> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with your
> >BD.
> >> > > > > >
> >> > > > > > Regards
> >> > > > > >
> >> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
> >> > > > > >
> >> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> >> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert
> >Childs
> >> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> >> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> >> > > > > > >
> >> > > > > > >
> >> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
> >trooping of the
> >> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> >> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> >> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> >volunteered tp
> >> > > > > press
> >> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin she
> >had pressed
> >> > > > > a
> >> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove same
> >She
> >> > > > > > > was never
> >> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that one
> >> > > > > > >
> >> > > > > > > Robert
> >> > > > > > >
> >> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > > > > > > message body.
> >> > > > > > >
> >> > > > > >
> >> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > > > > > message body.
> >> > > > > >
> >> > > > >
> >> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > > > > message body.
> >> > > >
> >> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > > > message body.
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > message body.
> >>
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Thu, 23 Mar 2000 07:29:11 -0800*
I‘m sure if it‘s" wet work " he‘s doing, it involves him meeting a real
soldier somewhere for the First time.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Carl DINSDALE" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 7:16 PM
Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> Knowing Sgt Rascal, with his vast knowledge and superior military skill,
he‘s no
> doubt been seconded to the CIA for some overseas "wet work" that they
couldn‘t
> handle. Or perhaps he‘s gone to instruct those slackers in the SAS or GSG.
> Whatever the reason, I sure do miss his colorful and extremely amusing
> commentary.
>
> Pro Patria
>
> Carl
>
> John Gilmour wrote:
>
> > What he couldn‘t be found at Ft. Lewis ?
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: dave newcombe 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Date: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 1:25 PM
> > Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> >
> > >I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "F. A." 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> > >
> > >
> > >> Ian,
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again
I‘m
> > >humbled by
> > >> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg
force
> > >uniform. 
> > >> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not
issued
> > >issued the
> > >> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the
reg
> > >force
> > >> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have
a
> > >corps
> > >> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially
rebadged
> > >from Provost
> > >> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol
Bawden,
> > >then CO of 14
> > >> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one
big
> > >base. Plenty
> > >> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular
> > >contributors, Brad
> > >> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of
the
> > >uniform
> > >> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um...
somewhat
> > >accurate
> > >> information. Take care...
> > >>
> > >> Francois
> > >>
> > >>
> > >> Ian Edwards wrote:
> > >>
> > >> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
> > >> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they
> > were
> > >> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
> > >> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in
1970.
> > >> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first
wear of
> > >> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from
a
> > >> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the
same
> > >> > year.
> > >> >
> > >> > "F. A." wrote:
> > >> > >
> > >> > > Mike,
> > >> > >
> > >> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work
dress
> > and
> > >CF dress
> > >> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of
Canad
> > >Officers to
> > >> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> > >> > >
> > >> > > Francois
> > >> > >
> > >> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> > >> > >
> > >> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> > >> > > >
> > >> > > > mike
> > >> > > >
> > >> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > >> > > >
> > >> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn
the
> > >pants and
> > >> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the
inside of
> > >the
> > >> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I
> > stole
> > >a dish
> > >> > > > > towel for this purpose.
> > >> > > > >
> > >> > > > > Larry Maloney
> > >> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > >> > > > >
> > >> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the
metal
> > >pant
> > >> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that
they
> > >could dry
> > >> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
> > >matter the hat
> > >> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > >> > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with
your
> > >BD.
> > >> > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > Regards
> > >> > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
> > >> > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > >> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert
> > >Childs
> > >> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > >> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > >> > > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
> > >trooping of the
> > >> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > >> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > >> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> > >volunteered tp
> > >> > > > > press
> > >> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin
she
> > >had pressed
> > >> > > > > a
> > >> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove
same
> > >She
> > >> > > > > > > was never
> > >> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that
one
> > >> > > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > > Robert
> > >> > > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > > > > > > message body.
> > >> > > > > > >
> > >> > > > > >
> > >> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > > > > > message body.
> > >> > > > > >
> > >> > > > >
> > >> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > > > > message body.
> > >> > > >
> > >> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > > > message body.
> > >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > message body.
> > >>
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Thu, 23 Mar 2000 08:36:26 -0700*
--------------05ACD15999A90A1A1759D607
        Met a whole swack of guys at Ft Lewis, but sigh... no Sgt Raskul. I‘m sure he would
have known how to track me down seeing as he was posted there Yes there‘s a Ranger unit
there and a SF unit and about 3 of everything else. We were in a bivouc site just a couple
of klicks from the main camp.
        As for the cadet issue, there were a few young lads that were still wearing the
battledress Turner Valley Calgary Highlanders as they stepped off the Pacific Western
Airlines 737 on the apron at Kelowna on the first weekend of July. I‘ve got the original
16mm film of it. But for the most part, the new cadet workdress had been issued and you‘re
quite right, a few of the larger cadets were wearing reg force workdress. Speaking of
cadets, anyone out there getting rid of cadet items? Trade or otherwise? I collect Cdn
militaria, shoulder flashes and hat badges as well as cadet items.
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Well, Francois, my knowledge on a narrow basis is vast but not
> superior, and about an inch thick. I was mostly a weekend warrior. I
> took a draft from the LEdmnR down to Expo 67. We mounted a quarterguard
> at "Fort Edmonton" in LaRonde.sp?. I did see the Reg Force guard that
> summer dressed in the new CF Greens. I was CO of 1809 RCACC in 1976 when
> our cadets were issued with the CF tunics. My memory is that all Alberta
> cadet corps were issued the new uniform in 76/77 Training Year. Those
> that fit. A few oversized were issued WD.
>
> Glad that you met Brad Sallows. Makes very good contributions to this
> board. If we are lucky, Sgt Raskul has gone away to join "Airborne Mike"
> from last year or so the guy who hated the USMC. At least he was
> articulate, even if a few bricks short.
>
> "F. A." wrote:
--------------05ACD15999A90A1A1759D607
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------05ACD15999A90A1A1759D607--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl DINSDALE <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 23 Mar 2000 15:07:17 -0600*
Dave,
I get the feeling that if Rascal actually met a real soldier, the only "wet
work" would be in his pants....
Carl
dave newcombe wrote:
> I‘m sure if it‘s" wet work " he‘s doing, it involves him meeting a real
> soldier somewhere for the First time.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Carl DINSDALE" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 7:16 PM
> Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
>
> > Knowing Sgt Rascal, with his vast knowledge and superior military skill,
> he‘s no
> > doubt been seconded to the CIA for some overseas "wet work" that they
> couldn‘t
> > handle. Or perhaps he‘s gone to instruct those slackers in the SAS or GSG.
> > Whatever the reason, I sure do miss his colorful and extremely amusing
> > commentary.
> >
> > Pro Patria
> >
> > Carl
> >
> > John Gilmour wrote:
> >
> > > What he couldn‘t be found at Ft. Lewis ?
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: dave newcombe 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 1:25 PM
> > > Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> > >
> > > >I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: "F. A." 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >> Ian,
> > > >>
> > > >>
> > > >>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once again
> I‘m
> > > >humbled by
> > > >> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg
> force
> > > >uniform. 
> > > >> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not
> issued
> > > >issued the
> > > >> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued the
> reg
> > > >force
> > > >> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even have
> a
> > > >corps
> > > >> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially
> rebadged
> > > >from Provost
> > > >> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol
> Bawden,
> > > >then CO of 14
> > > >> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is one
> big
> > > >base. Plenty
> > > >> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular
> > > >contributors, Brad
> > > >> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some of
> the
> > > >uniform
> > > >> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um...
> somewhat
> > > >accurate
> > > >> information. Take care...
> > > >>
> > > >> Francois
> > > >>
> > > >>
> > > >> Ian Edwards wrote:
> > > >>
> > > >> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. Lewis?.
> > > >> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 they
> > > were
> > > >> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted to
> > > >> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in
> 1970.
> > > >> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first
> wear of
> > > >> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC from
> a
> > > >> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany the
> same
> > > >> > year.
> > > >> >
> > > >> > "F. A." wrote:
> > > >> > >
> > > >> > > Mike,
> > > >> > >
> > > >> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work
> dress
> > > and
> > > >CF dress
> > > >> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of
> Canad
> > > >Officers to
> > > >> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> > > >> > >
> > > >> > > Francois
> > > >> > >
> > > >> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> > > >> > >
> > > >> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> > > >> > > >
> > > >> > > > mike
> > > >> > > >
> > > >> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > >> > > >
> > > >> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to turn
> the
> > > >pants and
> > > >> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the
> inside of
> > > >the
> > > >> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. I
> > > stole
> > > >a dish
> > > >> > > > > towel for this purpose.
> > > >> > > > >
> > > >> > > > > Larry Maloney
> > > >> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > >> > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the
> metal
> > > >pant
> > > >> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so that
> they
> > > >could dry
> > > >> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For that
> > > >matter the hat
> > > >> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > >> > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes with
> your
> > > >BD.
> > > >> > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > Regards
> > > >> > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > >> > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > >> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of Robert
> > > >Childs
> > > >> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > >> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > >> > > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of the
> > > >trooping of the
> > > >> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > >> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > >> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> > > >volunteered tp
> > > >> > > > > press
> > > >> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my surgrin
> she
> > > >had pressed
> > > >> > > > > a
> > > >> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to remove
> same
> > > >She
> > > >> > > > > > > was never
> > > >> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that
> one
> > > >> > > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > > Robert
> > > >> > > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> > > > > > > message body.
> > > >> > > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > >
> > > >> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> > > > > > message body.
> > > >> > > > > >
> > > >> > > > >
> > > >> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> > > > > message body.
> > > >> > > >
> > > >> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> > > > message body.
> > > >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> > message body.
> > > >>
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Thu, 23 Mar 2000 16:38:08 -0800*
Big wet sloppy  ploppy!.. I do actually miss his ramblings and skill at cut
and paste.  Sure livened things up here for a bit.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Carl DINSDALE" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 23, 2000 1:07 PM
Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> Dave,
>
> I get the feeling that if Rascal actually met a real soldier, the only
"wet
> work" would be in his pants....
>
> Carl
>
> dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > I‘m sure if it‘s" wet work " he‘s doing, it involves him meeting a real
> > soldier somewhere for the First time.
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Carl DINSDALE" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 7:16 PM
> > Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> >
> > > Knowing Sgt Rascal, with his vast knowledge and superior military
skill,
> > he‘s no
> > > doubt been seconded to the CIA for some overseas "wet work" that they
> > couldn‘t
> > > handle. Or perhaps he‘s gone to instruct those slackers in the SAS or
GSG.
> > > Whatever the reason, I sure do miss his colorful and extremely amusing
> > > commentary.
> > >
> > > Pro Patria
> > >
> > > Carl
> > >
> > > John Gilmour wrote:
> > >
> > > > What he couldn‘t be found at Ft. Lewis ?
> > > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: dave newcombe 
> > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > Date: Wednesday, March 22, 2000 1:25 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> > > >
> > > > >I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
> > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > >From: "F. A." 
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
> > > > >Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >> Ian,
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> > > > >>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once
again
> > I‘m
> > > > >humbled by
> > > > >> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie -
reg
> > force
> > > > >uniform. 
> > > > >> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were
not
> > issued
> > > > >issued the
> > > > >> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued
the
> > reg
> > > > >force
> > > > >> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even
have
> > a
> > > > >corps
> > > > >> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially
> > rebadged
> > > > >from Provost
> > > > >> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol
> > Bawden,
> > > > >then CO of 14
> > > > >> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is
one
> > big
> > > > >base. Plenty
> > > > >> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our
regular
> > > > >contributors, Brad
> > > > >> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some
of
> > the
> > > > >uniform
> > > > >> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um...
> > somewhat
> > > > >accurate
> > > > >> information. Take care...
> > > > >>
> > > > >> Francois
> > > > >>
> > > > >>
> > > > >> Ian Edwards wrote:
> > > > >>
> > > > >> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft.
Lewis?.
> > > > >> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972
they
> > > > were
> > > > >> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted
to
> > > > >> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in
> > 1970.
> > > > >> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first
> > wear of
> > > > >> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC
from
> > a
> > > > >> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany
the
> > same
> > > > >> > year.
> > > > >> >
> > > > >> > "F. A." wrote:
> > > > >> > >
> > > > >> > > Mike,
> > > > >> > >
> > > > >> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work
> > dress
> > > > and
> > > > >CF dress
> > > > >> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of
> > Canad
> > > > >Officers to
> > > > >> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
> > > > >> > >
> > > > >> > > Francois
> > > > >> > >
> > > > >> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> > > > >> > >
> > > > >> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
> > > > >> > > >
> > > > >> > > > mike
> > > > >> > > >
> > > > >> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
> > > > >> > > >
> > > > >> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to
turn
> > the
> > > > >pants and
> > > > >> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the
> > inside of
> > > > >the
> > > > >> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp
cloth. I
> > > > stole
> > > > >a dish
> > > > >> > > > > towel for this purpose.
> > > > >> > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > Larry Maloney
> > > > >> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the
> > metal
> > > > >pant
> > > > >> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so
that
> > they
> > > > >could dry
> > > > >> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For
that
> > > > >matter the hat
> > > > >> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
> > > > >> > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes
with
> > your
> > > > >BD.
> > > > >> > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > Regards
> > > > >> > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
> > > > >> > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > >> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of
Robert
> > > > >Childs
> > > > >> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
> > > > >> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
> > > > >> > > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of
the
> > > > >trooping of the
> > > > >> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
> > > > >> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
> > > > >> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
> > > > >volunteered tp
> > > > >> > > > > press
> > > > >> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my
surgrin
> > she
> > > > >had pressed
> > > > >> > > > > a
> > > > >> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to
remove
> > same
> > > > >She
> > > > >> > > > > > > was never
> > > > >> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN
that
> > one
> > > > >> > > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > > > Robert
> > > > >> > > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
> > > > >> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
wish
> > > > >> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > >> > > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
> > > > >> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
wish
> > > > >> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >> > > > > >
> > > > >> > > > >
> > > > >> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> > > > > message body.
> > > > >> > > >
> > > > >> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> > > > message body.
> > > > >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >> > message body.
> > > > >>
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 23 Mar 2000 20:12:55 -0800*
Francois, from Ian of the North:
Maybe he did track you down! You are a very big target.hey, all muscle,
I‘ve met you in person. Watch over your shoulder, watch ahead of you.
And as you often say, be vewwy, vewwy caful,he he he. That‘s All Folks.
"F. A." wrote:
> 
>         Met a whole swack of guys at Ft Lewis, but sigh... no Sgt Raskul. I‘m sure he would
> have known how to track me down seeing as he was posted there Yes there‘s a Ranger unit
> there and a SF unit and about 3 of everything else. We were in a bivouc site just a couple
> of klicks from the main camp.
>         As for the cadet issue, there were a few young lads that were still wearing the
> battledress Turner Valley Calgary Highlanders as they stepped off the Pacific Western
> Airlines 737 on the apron at Kelowna on the first weekend of July. I‘ve got the original
> 16mm film of it. But for the most part, the new cadet workdress had been issued and you‘re
> quite right, a few of the larger cadets were wearing reg force workdress. Speaking of
> cadets, anyone out there getting rid of cadet items? Trade or otherwise? I collect Cdn
> militaria, shoulder flashes and hat badges as well as cadet items.
> 
> Francois
> 
> Ian Edwards wrote:
> 
> > Well, Francois, my knowledge on a narrow basis is vast but not
> > superior, and about an inch thick. I was mostly a weekend warrior. I
> > took a draft from the LEdmnR down to Expo 67. We mounted a quarterguard
> > at "Fort Edmonton" in LaRonde.sp?. I did see the Reg Force guard that
> > summer dressed in the new CF Greens. I was CO of 1809 RCACC in 1976 when
> > our cadets were issued with the CF tunics. My memory is that all Alberta
> > cadet corps were issued the new uniform in 76/77 Training Year. Those
> > that fit. A few oversized were issued WD.
> >
> > Glad that you met Brad Sallows. Makes very good contributions to this
> > board. If we are lucky, Sgt Raskul has gone away to join "Airborne Mike"
> > from last year or so the guy who hated the USMC. At least he was
> > articulate, even if a few bricks short.
> >
> > "F. A." wrote:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"A Thomas Hanway" <hanway@auracom.com>* on *Sun, 9 Apr 2000 19:08:58 -0300*
OK Keith - you got my question - but I‘m stumped on yours  I‘ll lead with
my chin - what was his name?
----------
> From: Lawson 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Fw: Putties
> Date: April 9, 2000 15:01
> 
> Not only Herbies
> Putties were wrapped from top down by those many units who were mounted,
by
> late thirties and the gaiters of WW II most units and corps lost this
> practice.
>  Bottom up unravels rubbing while mounted.
>  One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a buddy, a
Franco
> what was his name?
> Keith Lawson
> NIL SINE LABORE
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: An Old Pronto 
> To:  PM
OK Keith - you got my 
question - but I‘m stumped on yours amp I‘ll lead with my chin - what 
was his name?----------gt From: Lawson ltkplawson@csolve.netgtgt To: army@cipherlogic.on.cagt Subject: Fw: Puttiesgt Date: April 9, 
2000 15:01gt gt Not only Herbiesgt Putties were 
wrapped from top down by those many units who were mounted, bygt 
late thirties and the gaiters of WW II most units and corps lost 
thisgt practice.gt Bottom up unravels rubbing while 
mounted.gt One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, 
Herbie had a buddy, a Francogt what was his name?gt Keith 
Lawsongt NIL SINE LABOREgt gt ----- Original Message 
-----gt From: An Old Pronto lthanway@auracom.comgtgt To: ltgt PM
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Alan Woolley <awoolley@iaw.on.ca>* on *Sun, 09 Apr 2000 19:20:15 -0400*
Lawson wrote:
>  One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a buddy, a Franco
> what was his name?
> Keith Lawson
> NIL SINE LABORE
>
Beanie, of course.
Cheers,
Alan Woolley
NON NOBIS SED PATRI
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 08:48:56 -0400*
1.  The Herbie Jokes always had a fall guy in a Balaclava adapted as a 
toque his name was BEANIE, always looked a little puzzled by Herbies 
antics but went along any way.
Remember the two classics of Cooks ?
1st showed cooking field kitchen setting, up to his arm pits in empty 
tin cans  MV, his statement was "Three years ago I knew nothing about 
cooking"
2nd showed food line with Sgt Cook face caved in, those served poking 
and looking in rations received, sign above cook reads, "Lost One Set 
False Teeth"
2.   War Stories Cooks: In early 60s in Germany 1 Truck held extra 
Brigade Cook,  light wounded Infantry man Normandy trained by Brits on 
three week course, remained in regulars cooking. Funny thing we only 
sent him to various Brigade units once, they never ask for him back no 
matter how short of cooks they were. But as the guys who were there can 
attest he sure could win the lotto‘s, his numbers were right on.
Same time period we had Chief Cook of 1st Bn RCR posted to 1 Truck for 
less then a month. He was a Sgt, however our Platoon Cook Cpls were 
three best in NATO took all competitions, fed hot in field under any 
conditions, just out standing guys. New Chief Cook had problem Par 
boiling S------  for a Hudson Bay Tramp as the saying went. Remuster 
from Infantry to Cook, remained always with RCR progressed to rank of 
Sgt. Never learned any thing after his group 2, That‘s QL 5 to you new 
guys Final blow for supper one night,He cut up steak to make stew. Next 
AM. Men‘s Mess Committee parade in front of CO Duncan. Sgt Cook gone 
by lunch, RCR didn‘t like him any better, there work party on rotation 
squealed on his smuggling activities to Customs. We had Transport detail 
and Customs was set up in Fort Chambly I was there.  
3.  Arty Not always on the right. In Passing you Forty Mile Snipers are 
senior on the Parade only if the Guns are present, No guns you fall in 
on the left of Cavalry Armored Units. See Regiments and Corps, and 
being ex Armored prior to RCASC, had this one explained in great detail 
in the late 50s. Expect RSM of RCACS did not exaggerate.
Keith Lawson
NIL SINE LABORE
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: A Thomas Hanway
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Sunday, April 09, 2000 6:08 PM
  Subject: Re: Putties
  OK Keith - you got my question - but I‘m stumped on yours  I‘ll lead 
with my chin - what was his name?
  ----------
  > From: Lawson 
  > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  > Subject: Fw: Putties
  > Date: April 9, 2000 15:01
  >
  > Not only Herbies
  > Putties were wrapped from top down by those many units who were 
mounted, by
  > late thirties and the gaiters of WW II most units and corps lost 
this
  > practice.
  >  Bottom up unravels rubbing while mounted.
  >  One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a buddy, a 
Franco
  > what was his name?
  > Keith Lawson
  > NIL SINE LABORE
  >
  > ----- Original Message -----
  > From: An Old Pronto 
  > To:  PM
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
1. The Herbie Jokes always had a fall guy in a 
Balaclavaadapted as a toque his name was BEANIE, always looked a 
little
puzzled by Herbies antics but went along any way.
Remember the two classics of Cooks ?
1st showed cooking field kitchen setting, up to his 
arm pits
in empty tin cans  MampV, his statement was "Three years agoI 
knew
nothing about cooking"
2nd showed food line with Sgt Cook face caved in, 
those
servedpoking and lookingin rations received, sign above cook 
reads,
"Lost One Set False Teeth"
2. War Stories Cooks:In early 60s 
in Germany
1 Truck held extra Brigade Cook,  light wounded Infantry man Normandy 
trained
by Brits on three week course, remained in regulars cooking. Funny thing 
we only
sent him to various Brigade units once, they never ask for him back no 
matter
how short of cooks they were. But as the guys who were there can attest 
he sure
could win the lotto‘s, his numbers were right on.
Same time period we had Chief Cook of 1st Bn RCR 
posted to 1
Truck for less then a month. He was a Sgt, however our Platoon Cook Cpls 
were
three best in NATO took all competitions, fed hot in field under any 
conditions,
just out standing guys. New Chief Cook hadproblem Par boiling
S------ for a Hudson Bay Tramp as the saying went. Remuster from 
Infantry
to Cook, remained always with RCR progressed to rank of Sgt. Never 
learned any
thing after his group 2, That‘s QL 5 to you new guys Final blow for 
supper one
night,He cut up steak to make stew. Next AM. Men‘s Mess Committee 
paradein
front of CO Duncan. Sgt Cook gone by lunch, RCR didn‘t like him any 
better,
there work party on rotation squealed on his smuggling activities to 
Customs. We
had Transport detail and Customs was set up in Fort Chambly I was
there.
3. Arty Not always on the right. In Passing 
you Forty
Mile Snipers are senior on the Parade only if the Guns are present, No 
guns you
fall in on the left of Cavalry Armored Units. See Regiments and Corps, 
and
being ex Armored prior to RCASC, had this one explained in great detail 
in the
late 50s. Expect RSM of RCACS did not exaggerate.
Keith Lawson
NIL SINE LABORE
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  A 
Thomas
  Hanway 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, April 09, 2000 
6:08
PM
  Subject: Re: Putties

  OK Keith 
- you got my
  question - but I‘m stumped on yours amp I‘ll lead with my chin - 
what was
  his name?----------gt From: Lawson ltkplawson@csolve.netgtgt To: army@cipherlogic.on.cagt Subject: Fw: Puttiesgt Date: April 9, 
2000
  15:01gt gt Not only Herbiesgt Putties were wrapped 
from top
  down by those many units who were mounted, bygt late thirties 
and the
  gaiters of WW II most units and corps lost thisgt 
practice.gt
  Bottom up unravels rubbing while mounted.gt One for 
you, in
  WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a buddy, a Francogt what 
was his
  name?gt Keith Lawsongt NIL SINE LABOREgt gt 
-----
  Original Message -----gt From: An Old Pronto lthanway@auracom.comgtgt To:
  ltgt
PM
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gunner <randr1@home.com>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 07:18:15 -0600*
Not true.  Units of the RCHA always parade on the right with or without
guns.  Whereas, the armoured units come next and then the field
artillery, as fols:
RCHA
RCAC
RCA
the remaining units...I‘ll see if I can get the reference at work and
post it here
Cheers!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Elizabeth Fredette" <a4688@kelcom.igs.net>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 18:02:55 -0400*
1. ref para 3.  Thank you for correcting our Golf C/S.  Tango C/S are 
the senior Arm.  How ever the Ships Companies and Divs of the R.N., 
R.C.N., Maritime Command are senior to us. 
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Lawson
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, April 10, 2000 8:48 AM
  Subject: Re: Putties
  1.  The Herbie Jokes always had a fall guy in a Balaclava adapted as a 
toque his name was BEANIE, always looked a little puzzled by Herbies 
antics but went along any way.
  Remember the two classics of Cooks ?
  1st showed cooking field kitchen setting, up to his arm pits in empty 
tin cans  MV, his statement was "Three years ago I knew nothing about 
cooking"
  2nd showed food line with Sgt Cook face caved in, those served poking 
and looking in rations received, sign above cook reads, "Lost One Set 
False Teeth"
  2.   War Stories Cooks: In early 60s in Germany 1 Truck held extra 
Brigade Cook,  light wounded Infantry man Normandy trained by Brits on 
three week course, remained in regulars cooking. Funny thing we only 
sent him to various Brigade units once, they never ask for him back no 
matter how short of cooks they were. But as the guys who were there can 
attest he sure could win the lotto‘s, his numbers were right on.
  Same time period we had Chief Cook of 1st Bn RCR posted to 1 Truck for 
less then a month. He was a Sgt, however our Platoon Cook Cpls were 
three best in NATO took all competitions, fed hot in field under any 
conditions, just out standing guys. New Chief Cook had problem Par 
boiling S------  for a Hudson Bay Tramp as the saying went. Remuster 
from Infantry to Cook, remained always with RCR progressed to rank of 
Sgt. Never learned any thing after his group 2, That‘s QL 5 to you new 
guys Final blow for supper one night,He cut up steak to make stew. Next 
AM. Men‘s Mess Committee parade in front of CO Duncan. Sgt Cook gone 
by lunch, RCR didn‘t like him any better, there work party on rotation 
squealed on his smuggling activities to Customs. We had Transport detail 
and Customs was set up in Fort Chambly I was there.  
  3.  Arty Not always on the right. In Passing you Forty Mile Snipers 
are senior on the Parade only if the Guns are present, No guns you fall 
in on the left of Cavalry Armored Units. See Regiments and Corps, and 
being ex Armored prior to RCASC, had this one explained in great detail 
in the late 50s. Expect RSM of RCACS did not exaggerate.
  Keith Lawson
  NIL SINE LABORE
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: A Thomas Hanway
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Sunday, April 09, 2000 6:08 PM
    Subject: Re: Putties
    OK Keith - you got my question - but I‘m stumped on yours  I‘ll 
lead with my chin - what was his name?
    ----------
    > From: Lawson 
    > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    > Subject: Fw: Putties
    > Date: April 9, 2000 15:01
    >
    > Not only Herbies
    > Putties were wrapped from top down by those many units who were 
mounted, by
    > late thirties and the gaiters of WW II most units and corps lost 
this
    > practice.
    >  Bottom up unravels rubbing while mounted.
    >  One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a buddy, 
a Franco
    > what was his name?
    > Keith Lawson
    > NIL SINE LABORE
    >
    > ----- Original Message -----
    > From: An Old Pronto 
    > To:  PM
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
1. ref para 3. Thank you for 
correcting our
Golf C/S. Tango C/S are the senior Arm. How ever the Ships 
Companies
and Divs of the R.N., R.C.N., Maritime Command are senior to us.  
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Lawson

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, April 10, 2000 
8:48
AM
  Subject: Re: Putties

  1. The Herbie Jokes always had a fall guy in 
a
  Balaclavaadapted as a toque his name was BEANIE, always looked a 
little
  puzzled by Herbies antics but went along any way.
  Remember the two classics of Cooks ?
  1st showed cooking field kitchen setting, up to 
his arm pits
  in empty tin cans  MampV, his statement was "Three years 
agoI knew
  nothing about cooking"
  2nd showed food line with Sgt Cook face caved in, 
those
  servedpoking and lookingin rations received, sign above 
cook
  reads, "Lost One Set False Teeth"
  2. War Stories Cooks:In early 
60s in
  Germany 1 Truck held extra Brigade Cook,  light wounded Infantry man
  Normandy trained by Brits on three week course, remained in regulars 
cooking.
  Funny thing we only sent him to various Brigade units once, they never 
ask for
  him back no matter how short of cooks they were. But as the guys who 
were
  there can attest he sure could win the lotto‘s, his numbers were right 
  on.
  Same time period we had Chief Cook of 1st Bn RCR 
posted to 1
  Truck for less then a month. He was a Sgt, however our Platoon Cook 
Cpls were
  three best in NATO took all competitions, fed hot in field under any
  conditions, just out standing guys. New Chief Cook hadproblem 
Par
  boiling S------ for a Hudson Bay Tramp as the saying went. 
Remuster from
  Infantry to Cook, remained always with RCR progressed to rank of Sgt. 
Never
  learned any thing after his group 2, That‘s QL 5 to you new guys 
Final blow
  for supper one night,He cut up steak to make stew. Next AM. Men‘s Mess 
  Committee paradein front of CO Duncan. Sgt Cook gone by lunch, 
RCR
  didn‘t like him any better, there work party on rotation squealed on 
his
  smuggling activities to Customs. We had Transport detail and Customs 
was set
  up in Fort Chambly I was there.

  3. Arty Not always on the right. In Passing 
you Forty
  Mile Snipers are senior on the Parade only if the Guns are present, No 
guns
  you fall in on the left of Cavalry Armored Units. See Regiments and 
Corps,
  and being ex Armored prior to RCASC, had this one explained in great 
detail in
  the late 50s. Expect RSM of RCACS did not exaggerate.
  Keith Lawson
  NIL SINE LABORE

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    A 
Thomas
    Hanway 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Sunday, April 09, 2000 
6:08
    PM
    Subject: Re: Putties

    OK 
Keith - you got
    my question - but I‘m stumped on yours amp I‘ll lead with my chin 
- what
    was his name?----------gt From: Lawson ltkplawson@csolve.netgtgt To: army@cipherlogic.on.cagt Subject: Fw: Puttiesgt Date: April 9, 
2000
    15:01gt gt Not only Herbiesgt Putties were wrapped 
from
    top down by those many units who were mounted, bygt late 
thirties and
    the gaiters of WW II most units and corps lost thisgt
    practice.gt Bottom up unravels rubbing while 
mounted.gt
    One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a 
buddy, a
    Francogt what was his name?gt Keith Lawsongt NIL 
SINE
    LABOREgt gt ----- Original Message -----gt From: 
An Old
    Pronto lthanway@auracom.comgtgt To: ltgt
PM
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Mon, 10 Apr 2000 16:19:38 -0600*
Unless Horse Artillery is on parade then we take Right of the Line
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Elizabeth Fredette [SMTP:a4688@kelcom.igs.net]
> Sent:Monday, April 10, 2000 4:03 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: Putties
> 
> 1. ref para 3.  Thank you for correcting our Golf C/S.  Tango C/S are the
> senior Arm.  How ever the Ships Companies and Divs of the R.N., R.C.N.,
> Maritime Command are senior to us. 
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: Lawson  
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca  
> Sent: Monday, April 10, 2000 8:48 AM
> Subject: Re: Putties
> 
> 1.  The Herbie Jokes always had a fall guy in a Balaclava adapted as
> a toque his name was BEANIE, always looked a little puzzled by Herbies
> antics but went along any way.
> Remember the two classics of Cooks ?
> 1st showed cooking field kitchen setting, up to his arm pits in
> empty tin cans  MV, his statement was "Three years ago I knew nothing
> about cooking"
> 2nd showed food line with Sgt Cook face caved in, those served
> poking and looking in rations received, sign above cook reads, "Lost One
> Set False Teeth"
> 2.   War Stories Cooks: In early 60s in Germany 1 Truck held extra
> Brigade Cook,  light wounded Infantry man Normandy trained by Brits on
> three week course, remained in regulars cooking. Funny thing we only sent
> him to various Brigade units once, they never ask for him back no matter
> how short of cooks they were. But as the guys who were there can attest he
> sure could win the lotto‘s, his numbers were right on.
> Same time period we had Chief Cook of 1st Bn RCR posted to 1 Truck
> for less then a month. He was a Sgt, however our Platoon Cook Cpls were
> three best in NATO took all competitions, fed hot in field under any
> conditions, just out standing guys. New Chief Cook had problem Par boiling
> S------  for a Hudson Bay Tramp as the saying went. Remuster from Infantry
> to Cook, remained always with RCR progressed to rank of Sgt. Never learned
> any thing after his group 2, That‘s QL 5 to you new guys Final blow for
> supper one night,He cut up steak to make stew. Next AM. Men‘s Mess
> Committee parade in front of CO Duncan. Sgt Cook gone by lunch, RCR
> didn‘t like him any better, there work party on rotation squealed on his
> smuggling activities to Customs. We had Transport detail and Customs was
> set up in Fort Chambly I was there.   
>  
> 3.  Arty Not always on the right. In Passing you Forty Mile Snipers
> are senior on the Parade only if the Guns are present, No guns you fall in
> on the left of Cavalry Armored Units. See Regiments and Corps, and being
> ex Armored prior to RCASC, had this one explained in great detail in the
> late 50s. Expect RSM of RCACS did not exaggerate.
> Keith Lawson
> NIL SINE LABORE
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: A Thomas Hanway  
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca  
> Sent: Sunday, April 09, 2000 6:08 PM
> Subject: Re: Putties
> 
> 
> OK Keith - you got my question - but I‘m stumped on yours 
> I‘ll lead with my chin - what was his name?
> 
> ----------
> > From: Lawson  >
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Subject: Fw: Putties
> > Date: April 9, 2000 15:01
> > 
> > Not only Herbies
> > Putties were wrapped from top down by those many units who
> were mounted, by
> > late thirties and the gaiters of WW II most units and
> corps lost this
> > practice.
> >  Bottom up unravels rubbing while mounted.
> >  One for you, in WW II Canadian Herbie jokes, Herbie had a
> buddy, a Franco
> > what was his name?
> > Keith Lawson
> > NIL SINE LABORE
> > 
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: An Old Pronto 
> > To:  > PM
> 
> 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Tommy5" <Tommy5@goplay.com>* on *Wed, 12 Apr 2000 12:04:09 -0800*
"dave newcombe"  wrote on Wednesday March 22, 
2000 at 10:26am:
>I think Sgt. Raskul is on a secret mission to his home planet.
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "F. A." 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, March 21, 2000 8:04 PM
>Subject: Re: Putties/Battledress
>
>Hey I‘m a new comer and just thought I‘d itroduce myself as a cadet 
sgt at 2403 in cornwall. Just wanted to say I‘m getting caught up on 
previous e-mail I agree with alot of it and think some of it funny. 
Check out my page so far @ 
www.canadianmilitary.homestead.com/canadianmilitary.
bfn .sgt.
>> Ian,
>>
>>
>>         Thanks Ian! Just got back a couple of hours ago. Once 
again I‘m
>humbled by
>> your vastly superior knowledge and memory on such topics: ie - reg 
force
>uniform. 
>> I, however along with my other friends in my cadet corps, were not 
issued
>issued the
>> new cadet work dress until the Sept 1978. We were in fact issued 
the reg
>force
>> workdress tunic from Feb 1978- unitl Sept 1978... honest! I even 
have a
>corps
>> photograph taken in Mewatta Armoury the night we were officially 
rebadged
>from Provost
>> Corps cadets to Service Battalion cadets by no other than LCol 
Bawden,
>then CO of 14
>> Svc Bn. As for Sgt Raskul, didn‘t see him, however, Ft Lewis is 
one big
>base. Plenty
>> of great footage I produced, thanks much to several of our regular
>contributors, Brad
>> Sallows for one. the guys took good care of me. I was basing some 
of the
>uniform
>> issues with old issues of teh Sentinel and some of it‘s ...um... 
somewhat
>accurate
>> information. Take care...
>>
>> Francois
>>
>>
>> Ian Edwards wrote:
>>
>> > Not quite, Francois BTW did you meet our ‘friend‘ in Ft. 
Lewis?.
>> > Militia, in the West, not issued CF uniforms until about 1972 
they were
>> > issued East to West in priority however members were permitted 
to
>> > purchase and wear CF uniforms at their own expense starting in 
1970.
>> > Army Cadets all had the new CF Cadet uniform by 1977. The first 
wear of
>> > the new CF uniforms by the Reg Force was at Expo 67, and IIRC 
from a
>> > posting to this message board last year, to members in Germany 
the same
>> > year.
>> >
>> > "F. A." wrote:
>> > >
>> > > Mike,
>> > >
>> > >         I recall that the regular force switched to the work 
dress and
>CF dress
>> > > around 1967-68, the militia units to 1970, Cadet Services of 
Canad
>Officers to
>> > > 1973 and cadet corps by as late as 1980.
>> > >
>> > > Francois
>> > >
>> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
>> > >
>> > > > No offence, but how long ago does this battledress date to?
>> > > >
>> > > > mike
>> > > >
>> > > > Lawrence Maloney wrote:
>> > > >
>> > > > > When pressing Battledress it was always a neat trick to 
turn the
>pants and
>> > > > > tunic inside out., apply a sharp line of soap along the 
inside of
>the
>> > > > > crease, turn them back properly and press with damp cloth. 
I stole
>a dish
>> > > > > towel for this purpose.
>> > > > >
>> > > > > Larry Maloney
>> > > > > -----------------------------------------------------
>> > > > >
>> > > > > > Speaking of bush gear, remember sewn in creases and the 
metal
>pant
>> > > > > > stretchers that you could insert into the trousers so 
that they
>could dry
>> > > > > > wrinkle free.  They never worked properly for me.  For 
that
>matter the hat
>> > > > > > stiffeners for the bush caps had a short life cycle.
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > How about using brown paper bags as pressing clothes 
with your
>BD.
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > Regards
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > Larry MacDonald
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
>> > > > > > > From: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > > > > > > [mailtowner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca]On Behalf Of 
Robert
>Childs
>> > > > > > > Sent: March 16, 2000 4:48 PM
>> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>> > > > > > > Subject: Re: Putties
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > > similar story only mine happened during  practice of 
the
>trooping of the
>> > > > > > > colours>with the PPCLI in 52
>> > > > > > >  Like you I made sure they came down again.
>> > > > > > > Ahh the bush uniform Had just got married my new wife
>volunteered tp
>> > > > > press
>> > > > > > > my bush pants, sure I said go ahead. Much to my 
surgrin she
>had pressed
>> > > > > a
>> > > > > > > set of railraod tracks after a quick dampening to 
remove same
>She
>> > > > > > > was never
>> > > > > > > allowed to press any of my gear again SMART WOMAN that 
one
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > > Robert
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > > > 
--------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a 
message
>> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you 
wish
>> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > > > > message body.
>> > > > > > >
>> > > > > >
>> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > > > message body.
>> > > > > >
>> > > > >
>> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > > message body.
>> > > >
>> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > > > message body.
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 The coolest site for free home pages, email, chat, e-cards, movie info.. 
                http://www.goplay.com  - it‘s time to Go Play!              
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 12 Jun 2000 19:45:40 -0600*
Back in mid-January, Clive Law advised us that he was preparing a book
on Pattern 37 webbing. I wonder if he, or anyone else, can tell me what
Cdn divisions in WW2 wore putties woolen and which ones wore gaiters
most I suspect? I know that in the postwar era most units wore putties
and we‘ve already had a nostalgic thread about them. I‘m just wanting to
zero-in on what was worn in WW2. While I use the term "division" it may
be that some other term or time frame delimited the wear of the legging,
such as Theatre but it‘s unlikely it was then just unit preference
because of supply problems that would create. And if the "short putties"
were worn at all in WW2 were there any variations in colour, ie. such as
the black putties worn by rifle regiments in the post WW2 era.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

